# Please help me! 1DX Fever, (G.A.S.)



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Folks. 

Please help me, I went to the LCE Southampton show and I did not follow the advice previously given on this forum, I picked up the 1DX, held it, tried it, and I now find I am in desperate need of the antidote for trying a 1DX! I fear that not being able to afford one is only part of the antidote! :'( Damn that thing feels good with a big white on it. 
Should have stopped after trying the 5DIII! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *



Valvebounce said:


> Please help me!



... to come up with a meaningful subject :-> ?

But your 1dx addiction is easily cured: Just look at some image galleries with crappy shots from rich folk, then switch over to enthusiasts with xxxd or xxd gear and Magic Lantern.

However, I can understand your envy - I recently came across a journalist (boss of a homeless' magazine!) handling the 1dx+24-70L2 he bought for his paper's pj use. And to get used to it, of course he has to use it in his private, spare time, too. Looking at the shots he does I was near calling out the "cheap gear owner's" revolution right then and there, storming the winter palace


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *

You've come to the wrong place for the kind of help you _claim_ to be seeking. Since you're not exactly new around here, I presume you must have known that before you posted your request. 

Just buy the darn thing! ;D


----------



## Eldar (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *

I know a group of scientists are working on an antidote, but so far they have failed miserably. The only way to avoid sleepless nights, depression and weight loss, is to give in. More often than not, the only thing that helps when it scratches, is a good scratch


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Marsu. 
Hopefully a slightly better title, I was going for the intrigue factor!

Hi Neuro. 
Yes I knew I was in the wrong place for much sympathy for my illness! She says if I "Just but the darn thing!" Not only will I be homeless I will be single for making her homeless as the mortgage won't get paid off! 

Hi Eldar. 
Would love to scratch the itch but Please see above. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 30, 2014)

Graham, this is no guaranteed cure, more a sort of slowing down the disease:

http://www.dalephotographic.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/DalePhotographicOnline/_C7012/142512/C7012%20Used%20Canon%20EOS%2D1DS%20Mark%20III%20Body


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *



Eldar said:


> ... The only way to avoid sleepless nights, depression and weight loss, is to give in.



I didn't know that denying G.A.S. caused weight loss! I need to start wanting some more stuff, then; I could certainly stand to shed a few pounds ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Sporgon. 
Thanks for that, but based on Jon's reply I think I will resist and call it a diet, could be easier than trying to give up food, I know that I'm addicted to that! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *



neuroanatomist said:


> You've come to the wrong place for the kind of help you _claim_ to be seeking. Since you're not exactly new around here, I presume you must have known that before you posted your request.
> 
> Just buy the darn thing! ;D



Didn't expect those words coming out from Neuro, however, I agree ;D

A Pre-Congrats to you Valvebounce ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *

Hi Dylan. 
Alas, I fear a very premature congratulations, I think I can partially resolve this G.A.S. by concentrating on glass to get the best out of what I have, then if I reach that point, perhaps a 1DX will be a viable proposition by then! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You've come to the wrong place for the kind of help you _claim_ to be seeking. Since you're not exactly new around here, I presume you must have known that before you posted your request.
> ...


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Nov 30, 2014)

I fear the g.a.s as its non curable.
I have just got over a episode my self starting in late march by buying a 10-22 in japan
getting home to Boston a buying a 70D April a grip in may was backed ordered and got it in June then a 70-200 f4is also in June then august a sl1 and pancake 40 for my wife and a 400mm 5.6l for my self now in November a 1.4 tele extender all Canon all bought in a brick and mortar store on cape cod. thank god its 136 miles away. now its in remission but the 5d3 and the 7dmk2 is causing a near recurrence of the Dread disease. so sorry your really on your own on this I hope you wont go homeless


----------



## instaimage (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *



neuroanatomist said:


> You've come to the wrong place for the kind of help you _claim_ to be seeking. Since you're not exactly new around here, I presume you must have known that before you posted your request.
> 
> Just buy the darn thing! ;D



I bought two in July 2012... then another in January 2013... and another in February 2014... you won't regret buying at least one....


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 30, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> She says if I "Just but the darn thing!" Not only will I be homeless I will be single for making her homeless as the mortgage won't get paid off!



Perhaps you could take on a second job. Although there is no cure for G.A.S., a second job does offer relief of several of the symptoms: (1) with no time to think about photography the hunger pangs will diminish; (2) "she" will have less opportunity to wither you with her accusing gaze; (3) when you finally relapse, you can use your extra earnings.

Of course, this treatment may have relationship side-effects.


----------



## SPL (Dec 1, 2014)

I feel your GAS pain Valvebounce! I tried one out through CPS. My 5DIII work just fine for what I do, but man was it a lot of fun. I concur with Neuros advice. Me, maybe I will get a second job. If you do, enjoy and have fun! Frankly, life is too short!, buy it!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: Please help me! *

The scariest thing about GAS is once you think about it, it stays in your head until you bring it home 

My current GAS = 600mm f4 IS II & 100mm L Macro.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dylan.
> Alas, I fear a very premature congratulations, I think I can partially resolve this G.A.S. by concentrating on glass to get the best out of what I have, then if I reach that point, perhaps a 1DX will be a viable proposition by then!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Really loving the replies, the humour is great. 
I showed her some of the replies, some she laughed at, the ones recommending purchase were met with one of those withering looks, I daren't buy one (unless one of you guys with more than one feel the urge to both downsize and be charitable!  ) the thought of being neutered metaphorically if not literally scares me! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Really loving the replies, the humour is great.
> I showed her some of the replies, some she laughed at, the ones recommending purchase were met with one of those withering looks, I daren't buy one (unless one of you guys with more than one feel the urge to both downsize and be charitable!  ) the thought of being neutered metaphorically if not literally scares me!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



It's easier to separate from a kidney than a stone - it will probably be easier to sell the first one also. I hope it works out for you and the "local government".


----------

